

Show HN: githero.es - Nominate and Vote for your personal GitHub heroes - iamclovin
http://githero.es

======
caiusdurling
Didn't vote because it asks for permission to update my profile info and
repository's as well as reading my public data. Can't see why it would need
anything but read-access to my github profile.

~~~
iamclovin
Didn't realize that. Fixed now to only have read-only scope.

Edit: Obviously, we aren't going to do anything malicious with your data too,
but apologies for the oversight.

~~~
caiusdurling
Thanks for fixing. Didn't think you would've done anything with it, but I
prefer to boycott apps that ask for more than they need just in case. :-)

------
Hovertruck
This page could benefit greatly from any sort of explanation. What should my
criteria be?

Also consider either changing the "Nominate" form to an actual <form> or
adding a keypress event on the button so that I can submit by pressing enter.

~~~
iamclovin
Good points - as for criteria - this is just a fun little app we did over New
Years weekend to give us coders a way to say thanks to our personal GitHub
heroes.

Will fix the form issue.

------
rplnt
When I open the page from here (either foreground or background) it closes
immediately. Works fine if opened in new tab.

Opera 11.60, no extensions, Windows 7 x64, logged in to github

~~~
iamclovin
Woops was a stupid bug, fixed now, thanks!

------
obtu
Github is convenient and all, but for a popularity contest like that couldn't
you accept just any email/account url? Or Ohloh committers, which are looked
up in a number of forges?

------
danecjensen
instead of voting for someone why would you not just follow them on github.
that is essentially a vote.

